# Petite vidéo marrante



## Coxxinel (22 Octobre 2009)

Je suis fan d'Omar et Fred et j'adooooore les émissions débiles genre Relooking Extreme (oui j'assume ^^). Alors Fred dans le rôle du boutonneux à lunettes à relooker, je trouve ça juste énorme   

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xatp13_total-relooking-45_fun


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Octobre 2009)

Bon, ami nioube ; y'a un tas de gens désagréables qui vont débarquer ici pour te pourrir ton sujet... Je te le dis pendant qu'ils dorment encore, les gros cons : Tu aurais du poster ici...


----------



## Romuald (22 Octobre 2009)

Te voilà bien amène, tout d'un coup...
*
Et je ne suis pas gros !*






Enfin si, mais bon:rose:


----------



## Bassman (22 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, ami nioube ; y'a un tas de gens désagréables qui vont débarquer ici pour te pourrir ton sujet... Je te le dis pendant qu'ils dorment encore, les gros cons : Tu aurais du poster ici...



Patounet gentil :affraid:



Il devait être bourré.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h02 ----------

Le nom de loutre désigne différentes espèces de mammifères carnivores appartenant toutes à la sous-famille des Lutrinae.
Il existe plusieurs espèces de loutres, caractérisées par de courtes pattes, des doigts griffus et palmés (aux pattes avant et arrières) et une longue queue.
Contrairement à l'ours polaire ou au dauphin, la loutre ne dispose pas d'une épaisse couche de graisse sous la peau. C'est son pelage, composé de poils courts et longs qui s'emboîtent, qui l'isole du froid.

Habitat

Grâce à de puissantes pattes palmées (avant et arrière), la loutre est une excellente nageuse, mais elle se déplace aussi volontiers à terre, le long des berges ou à proximité.
La plupart des espèces ne vivent qu'en eau douce, mais la loutre de mer, comme son nom l'indique vit dans l'eau salée mais elle a besoin d'eau douce pour le toilettage et l'entretien de sa fourrure.

Menaces

C'est une espèce en très forte régression sur la presque totalité de son aire de répartition, protégée pour cette raison dans la plupart des pays.
Elle a d'abord régressé puis disparu d'une très grande partie de son aire de répartition à cause de la chasse et du piégeage, sa fourrure étant, comme celle du Castor, très recherchée.
Bien qu'elle soit protégée, ses populations continuent à régresser ou peinent à se stabiliser. Un suivi (monitoring) aux Pays-Bas par colliers radio-émetteurs a montré que la première cause de mortalité des loutres dans ce pays était la route ; les loutres sont souvent tuées ou blessées par des véhicules lorsqu'elles tentent de traverser des routes (phénomène dit de « Roadkill »).
Elles sont aussi victimes de la pollution (de l'eau et/ou des toxiques bioaccumulés par leurs proies).

Espèces

La sous-famille des loutres (Lutrinae) comprend les genres et espèces suivants :
Loutre de mer et son petit (Morro Rock, USA).
genre Amblonyx Rafinesque, 1832.
Amblonyx cinereus (Illiger, 1815) &#8212; loutre cendrée.
genre Aonyx Lesson, 1827.
Aonyx capensis (Schinz, 1821) - loutre à joues blanches du Cap.
Aonyx congicus (Lönnberg, 1910) &#8212; loutre à joues blanches du Congo (on trouve aussi loutre à joues blanches du Cameroun).
genre Enhydra Fleming, 1822.
Enhydra lutris (Linnaeus, 1758) &#8212; loutre de mer.
genre Hydrictis Pocock, 1921
Hydrictis maculicollis (Lichtenstein, 1835) et anciennement Lutra maculicollis &#8212; loutre à cou tacheté
genre Lontra Gray, 1843.
Lontra canadensis (Schreber, 1777) &#8212; loutre de rivière.
Lontra felina (Molina, 1782) &#8212; loutre marine ou chungungo.
Lontra longicaudis (Olfers, 1818) &#8212; loutre néotropicale.
Lontra provocax (Thomas, 1908) &#8212; loutre du Chili ou huillín.
genre Lutra Brünnich, 1771.
Lutra lutra &#8212; loutre d'Europe.
Lutra brasiliensis &#8212; loutre du Brésil.
genre Lutrogale Gray, 1865.
Lutrogale perspicillata (I. Geoffroy Saint-Hilaire, 1826) &#8212; loutre à pelage lisse
genre Pteronura Gray, 1837.
Pteronura brasiliensis &#8212; loutre géante.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Octobre 2009)

*J'ai vu de la lumière...*

La lumière désigne les ondes électromagnétiques visibles par l'il humain, c'est-à-dire comprises dans des longueurs d'onde de 380nm (violet) à 780nm (rouge). La lumière est intimement liée à la notion de couleur. C'est Newton qui propose pour la première fois au XVIIe siècle un cercle des couleurs chromatiques fondé sur la décomposition de la lumière blanche.

Outre la lumière visible, par extension, on appelle parfois « lumière » d'autres ondes électromagnétiques, telles que celles situées dans les domaines infrarouge et ultraviolet.

Même si certaines formes de vies au fond des océans peuvent s'en passer, la lumière du soleil est la première source d'énergie des écosystèmes terrestres, via la photosynthèse. Elle contrôle donc les cycles écogéobiologiques et le stockage fossile du carbone tels qu'ils existent depuis 3,7 milliards d'années. Elle joue aussi un rôle important en entretenant la couche d'ozone et en limitant la pullulation des microbes sensibles aux ultra-violets et/ou à l'infrarouge. Cette sensibilité est utilisée par certaines techniques de stérilisation. Elle contribue à certaines formes de pollution dites « photochimiques » (ozone troposphérique, oxydes d'azote) et inversement à dégrader (photodégradation) certains polluants de l'air, du sol superficiel ou de l'eau (certains pesticides présents dans l'air) par exemple. C'est encore la lumière qui via la durée du jour corrige les horloges biologiques animales, par la production de mélatonine qui est une hormone uniquement produite la nuit, chez la plupart des animaux. Chez les plantes, la durée du jour contrôle aussi, avec la température, l'apparition des bourgeons, feuilles, fleurs, ou l'ouverture ou la fermeture de fleurs. C'est pourquoi la présence de lumière artificielle dans l'environnement nocturne peut altérer le comportement ou les fonctions de certaines espèces ou des écosystèmes ; phénomène généralement décrit sous le nom de « pollution lumineuse ».

Les observations astronomiques ont été réalisées depuis que l'homme existe[réf. nécessaire] : on aperçut des lumières dans le ciel : le Soleil, la Lune, des étoiles au firmament, des étoiles filantes et l'on se rendit compte que cela gouvernait le cycle des journées (alternance jour / nuit), et le cycle des saisons (durée du jour tout au long de l'année). Le feu produisait également de la lumière.

Dans l'Antiquité, on observa les cycles astronomiques, et l'on comprit les cycles provenant de la Lune (mois). Dans la Grèce Antique, les philosophes de l'École de Milet croyaient encore que la Terre était plate, mais à partir de Parménide, philosophe présocratique, on admit que la Terre était sphérique. Cependant, dans certains livres d'Aristote, que l'on appela ultérieurement, au XIIIe siècle environ, métaphysique, les théories astronomiques partageaient le monde en un monde sublunaire, imparfait, et un monde supralunaire supposé être parfait. Dans cette représentation, le feu (Soleil) était l'un des quatre éléments fondamentaux, puisque l'on se rendit compte que la combustion produisait une lumière comparable au phénomène observé en provenance du Soleil ou des étoiles. La Terre était au centre de l'univers (géocentrisme), représentation que reprit Ptolémée au IIe siècle.

C'est ainsi que, dans la Grèce antique, l'une des civilisations les plus évoluées de l'Antiquité, on se représentait le monde. Il faut évidemment rappeler que les Grecs de l'Antiquité, pas plus Platon qu'Aristote qui lui était postérieur, puisqu'il fut élève de Platon, ne disposaient des apports techniques du XVIIe siècle, et a fortiori de notre époque. Seul l'astronome Aristarque de Samos, un peu postérieur à nos deux grands philosophes grecs, comprit que la Terre tournait autour du Soleil (héliocentrisme).

L'astronomie moderne apparaît lorsque Galilée, ayant découvert le secret de la lunette hollandaise (inventée à la fin du XVIe siècle), en améliore les performances pour l'utiliser en astronomie (voir lunette astronomique). Il découvre des phénomènes qui n'étaient pas prévus par les théories existantes (taches solaires, montagnes sur la Lune, satellites de Jupiter, anses mystérieuses de Saturne (les anneaux de Saturne), ...). Assez rapidement, on développe des télescopes, qui confirment les mouvement respectifs de la Terre et du Soleil, qui vérifient des lois :

    * pour leur trajectoire : les lois de Kepler ;
    * pour leur mouvement : les lois du mouvement uniformément accéléré ;
    * pour les forces mises en jeu : les lois de Newton et la force de gravitation.

Ces théories héliocentriques bouleversent la représentation du monde au XVIIe siècle, car les notions de mouvement et de force étaient habituellement auparavant employées avec un sens éthique.

En 1670, Ole Christensen Rømer mesure indirectement la vitesse de la lumière en observant les décalages de l'orbite de Io par rapport aux prévisions. Plus tard en 1849, Hippolyte Fizeau mesure directement la vitesse de la lumière avec un faisceau réfléchi par un miroir lointain et traversant une roue dentée.

En 1678, Christian Huygens propose une théorie ondulatoire de la lumière, publiée en 1690 dans son Traité de la Lumière. Thomas Young expérimente en 1801 la diffraction et les interférences de la lumière. En 1821, Augustin Fresnel énonce que la conception ondulatoire de la lumière est seule capable dexpliquer de façon convaincante tous les phénomènes de polarisation en établissant la nature transversale des ondes lumineuses et en 1850, Léon Foucault fait prévaloir la théorie ondulatoire sur la théorie corpusculaire newtonienne avec son expérience sur la vitesse de propagation de la lumière. Il faudra attendre les travaux de James Clerk Maxwell pour expliquer le phénomène ondulatoire : il publie en 1873 un traité sur les ondes électromagnétiques, définissant la lumière comme une onde qui se propage sous la forme d'un rayonnement, le spectre de ce rayonnement n'étant qu'une partie de l'ensemble du rayonnement électromagnétique, beaucoup plus large : infrarouge, ultraviolet, ondes radio, rayons X... Les équations de Maxwell définissant le rayonnement électromagnétique auront de nombreuses applications dès le XIXe siècle, et encore plus au XXe siècle (radio, télévision, informatique, satellites...).

La photographie permet aussi de fixer sur le papier les images obtenues par les télescopes, ce qui en rend la diffusion beaucoup plus aisée.

En 1887, Heinrich Rudolf Hertz décrit l'effet photoélectrique. En 1900, Max Planck énonce la théorie du corps noir, puis Albert Einstein en 1905 pousse plus loin l'étude de l'effet photoélectrique, un effet dans lequel la lumière n'agit pas en tant qu'onde, et démontre que la lumière a aussi un comportement de quanta d'énergie lumineuse avec des qualités de particules. Il réconcilie ainsi la théorie de Huygens avec celle de Newton en expliquant l'effet photoélectrique, pour lequel il reçoit en 1921 le prix Nobel de physique.

En 1927, Louis de Broglie prolonge cette quantification en postulant qu'il y a une dualité onde-particule pour tout corpuscule : la notion de photon émerge alors. C'est un des premiers pas de la science moderne dans le domaine de la mécanique quantique.

Quelques années plus tard, la Théorie quantique des champs approfondit le concept de photon.

Au XXe siècle, on applique les théories électromagnétiques à l'observation astronomique : après la Seconde Guerre mondiale, on met au point des télescopes qui recueillent les ondes électromagnétiques dans le spectre radio, les radiotélescopes. Cela présentait l'avantage de permettre de découvrir de nouveaux objets célestes. Ainsi naquit la radioastronomie. On emploie aussi maintenant des télescopes spatiaux pour éviter la pollution atmosphérique.

De nos jours, les astronomes font moins d'« observations » à l'il nu. Les astronomes amateurs continuent néanmoins d'observer le ciel avec des lunettes astronomiques, qui sont dans leur principe, équivalentes à celle qu'employa Galilée à partir de 1609.

La lumière, comme tout phénomène de déplacement, peut se concevoir comme une onde ou comme un flux de particules (appelées en l'occurrence photons).

Les lois de Maxwell, ou à une échelle plus humaine les lois de l'optique géométrique, décrivent bien le comportement de ces ondes. Cette description classique est tout à fait valide et très utilisée au sein de la communauté scientifique. Cependant, elle n'explique pas la quantification de l'énergie transportée par le rayonnement, phénomène observé et expliqué par Albert Einstein dès 1913 en postulant l'existence des photons.

Toutefois, la physique moderne considère que chacun de ces photons peut lui-même être considéré comme une onde (ce qu'on appelle la dualité onde-particule ou onde-corpuscule en mécanique quantique).

    * Photons
    * Perception des couleurs

La vitesse de la lumière dans le vide, notée c (comme célérité), est une constante de la physique.

C'est la vitesse maximale permise pour tout déplacement d'un objet matériel ou d'un signal par la théorie de la relativité. Cette propriété a été induite de l'expérience d'interférométrie de Michelson et Morley et a été clairement énoncée par Albert Einstein en 1905.

D'autres unités sont définies à partir de la vitesse de la lumière (cf. infra). En particulier le mètre est défini de telle sorte que la vitesse de la lumière dans le vide vaille 299 792 458 m/s. De ce fait, la vitesse de la lumière est exacte, car elle ne dépend plus d'une mesure (imprécise et susceptible de changement avec des progrès de mesure).

La loi d'addition des vitesses v' = V+v est à peu près vraie pour des vitesses faibles par rapport à la vitesse de la lumière.

    Du point de vue de la physique classique, un voyageur marchant dans un train a, par rapport au sol, une vitesse égale à celle du train plus (vectoriellement) sa propre vitesse de marche dans le train. Et l'on écrit d = (V+v) t = Vt +vt = la distance parcourue par le train + la distance parcourue dans le train = la distance parcourue par le voyageur par rapport au sol dans le temps t qui est classiquement le même dans le train et, ce qui implique la loi classique d'addition des vitesses.

Ceci n'est qu'une approximation, qui devient de moins en moins précise à mesure que la vitesse v considérée augmente.

Un photon va à la même vitesse c que ce soit par rapport au sol ou par rapport au train ! La loi V + c = c' est donc fausse dès lors que c = c' pour V différent de zéro. La loi d'addition des vitesses n'est qu'une approximation de la loi dite de transformation sur les vitesses de Lorentz (appelée parfois d'addition des vitesses, ou plus correctement loi de composition des vitesses).

Ce résultat est l'une des caractéristiques de la relativité restreinte ; la loi de composition des vitesses issue des transformations mathématiques de Lorentz donne à la limite des faibles vitesses (par rapport à la vitesse c) les mêmes résultats que les transformations de Galilée.

À noter : la vitesse de la lumière n'est pas toujours la même dans tous les milieux et dans toutes les conditions. Par exemple, les écarts de vitesse observés entre deux milieux peuvent être reliés au phénomène de réfraction qui permet le fonctionnement des lentilles.

Les écarts sont généralement assez faibles, ce qui a permis à beaucoup de gens de parler de vitesse de la lumière au lieu de vitesse de la lumière dans le vide. Cependant, dans certains cas, une onde lumineuse peut être considérablement ralentie. Les physiciens sont parvenus à ralentir la propagation lumineuse jusqu'à quelques mètres par seconde dans des cas extrêmes.

De nos jours, la plupart des unités du système international sont définies à partir de la célérité de la lumière.

Une vitesse étant le quotient d'une longueur par une durée, on peut donc définir une distance comme étant le produit d'une durée par une vitesse (en l'occurrence c), ou une durée comme la division d'une distance par c.

Mesure de temps

La seconde est définie dans le système international par un phénomène lumineux : c'est la durée de 9 192 631 770 périodes de la radiation correspondant à la transition entre les deux niveaux hyperfins de l'état fondamental de l'atome de césium 133.

Mesure de distance

    * Le mètre, unité du système international de longueur. De nos jours, il est défini comme la distance parcourue par la lumière, dans le vide, en 1/299 792 458 de seconde. Il s'agit là d'une définition conventionnelle, car toute évolution dans la définition de la seconde aurait une incidence directe sur la longueur du mètre. Avec la définition actuelle de la seconde, le mètre est donc égal à

    9192631770/299792458 fois la longueur d'onde de la radiation choisie.

On peut également dire que la vitesse de la lumière dans le vide est précisément 299 792 458 m·s-1 : il n'y a pas la moindre incertitude sur cette valeur, l'incertitude ne résidant que dans la définition de la seconde.

    * Le mètre, avec ses sous-multiples ou multiples (millimètre, kilomètre), est très pratique pour mesurer les distances sur la Terre ; par contre pour les astronomes, il est trop court et peu adapté (puisque les astronomes n'observent pratiquement que de la lumière). En effet, la Lune, l'astre le plus proche de nous, est à environ 380 000 000 mètres de nous et le Soleil, l'étoile la plus proche, est à environ 150 000 000 000 mètres.

Avec le principe décrit précédemment (distance = c x durée), on définit l'année-lumière comme la distance que la lumière parcourt en 1 an. Ainsi le Soleil n'est qu'à 8,32 minutes-lumière de nous ; et la Lune est seulement à un peu plus d'1 seconde-lumière. L'année-lumière vaut environ 10 000 000 000 000 000 mètres (10 millions de milliards de mètres, soit 1016 m).

La lumière est constituée d'ondes électromagnétiques. De manière générale, une onde est caractérisée par sa longueur d'onde et sa phase. La longueur d'onde correspond à la couleur de la lumière. Ainsi, une lumière constituée d'ondes de la même longueur d'onde, est dite monochromatique. Si en plus toutes les ondes ont la même phase, alors la lumière est cohérente : c'est ce qui se passe dans un laser.

En matière de mesure de la lumière, il importe de bien définir de quoi on parle

    * l'unité de flux lumineux, ou puissance lumineuse est le lumen = candela.stéradian. Une ampoule électrique courante (15 watts basse consommation ou 75 watts à incandescence classique) produit environ 1500 lumens.
    * L'unité internationale d'intensité lumineuse est la candela.

La mesure de la lumière est compliquée par le fait qu'on s'intéresse, en pratique, à la lumière visible, alors que la perception humaine dépend de la longueur d'onde : Cf. luminance et chrominance.

    * Le Soleil et plus généralement les étoiles produisent plus de rayonnement qu'ils n'en reçoivent,
    * La Lune et plus généralement les petits corps célestes (les planètes et leurs satellites, les astéroïdes, les comètes, etc.), produisent moins de rayonnement qu'ils n'en reçoivent. Certaines planètes géantes (comme Jupiter ou Saturne) produisent un peu plus de rayonnement qu'ils n'en reçoivent, mais pas suffisamment pour être facilement visibles à l'il nu depuis la terre. Dans les deux cas, ces corps sont lumineux par réflexion de la lumière du Soleil.
    * Les étoiles filantes sont échauffées par la friction avec l'air et finissent par y brûler. Ce phénomène est source de lumière.

    * Certains organismes vivants : poissons, mollusques, lucioles et vers luisants, sont le siège de réactions chimiques productrices de lumières.
    * Les chauffages intenses, donc les combustions en général, le feu, les feux-follets, produisent de la lumière :

    liquide : les lampes à huile, à pétrole, ou à gaz,
    solide : les bougies, chandelle (chandelier), cierge. 

Les lumières électriques sont les sources les plus courantes de lumière aujourd'hui : lampadaires, spots, phares, lampes-torches, etc., elles peuvent utiliser un phénomène de chauffage ou un phénomène quantique.

L'ampoule électrique (« lampe à incandescence ») a révolutionné la vie quotidienne. La source de lumière provient de l'incandescence d'un filament lumineux. Le tube fluorescent, la diode électroluminescente sont des lumières électriques, ainsi que le tube cathodique qui emploie la technique d'un bombardement d'électrons.

la fluorescence, les lasers, les lampes à vapeur de mercure ou de sodium, les plasmas tels que ceux produits par les éclairs dans les orages, produisent de la lumière issue de phénomènes quantiques au cur des atomes : l'excitation des électrons ("pompage optique"), peut être obtenu par excitation, puis désexcitation de ces électrons, qui en retournant à leur niveau d'énergie habituel, émettent des photons (lumière).

    * La phosphorescence est une source naturelle de lumière, de faible intensité.
    * Les étincelles sont le produit d'une intense friction sur certains matériaux.
    * L'émission de lumière due au frottement, ou triboluminescence, n'est pas d'origine thermique et elle ne se produit qu'avec des isolants électriques.
    * Certains animaux et champignons sont capables de produire une lumière froide d'origine biochimique : en particulier des animaux nocturnes tels que différentes espèces de lucioles; ou des animaux marins des grandes profondeurs; ainsi que, en surface, certaines espèces de plancton.

Les différents facteurs qui déterminent labsorption optique des molécules pigmentaires (bleu, vert - jaune, orange - rouge) dans les trois types de cônes et de bâtonnets sont au centre des préoccupations de la photométrie. La perception des couleurs est rendue possible par létroit spectre dabsorption des pigments des cônes. Les bâtonnets quant à eux rendent compte de lintensité lumineuse. Ils possèdent un pigment nommé molécule rhodopsine (ou pourpre rétinienne) ayant un spectre dabsorption plus large. Ils sont plus sensibles que les cônes.

D´un point de vue physiologique l´effet de couleur est dû aux différents degrés dabsorption des pigments des cônes. La perception des différentes couleurs correspond aux différents domaines du spectre lumineux. Lorsque certaines longueurs dondes sont absorbées de la lumière les domaines qui restent donnent alors une impression de couleur. Ainsi une feuille verte nabsorbe-t-elle pas le domaine « vert » des longueurs dondes mais les autres qui lui sont complémentaires : le « rouge » (680 nm) et le « bleu » (430 nm).

La lumière telle quon la connaît dans le monde est un mélange de différentes longueurs dondes. Grâce à un réseau de diffraction ou prisme on peut décomposer la lumière polychromatique (multicolore) en différentes fréquences monochromatiques (unies). Chacun des composants monochromatiques de la lumière correspond à une perception spécifique de loeil humain : les couleurs du spectre ou de larc-en-ciel.

Les transitions entre les différentes couleurs sont floues. Leur perception est subjective et dépend de la tradition et de la langue. Les mots utilisés pour désigner les couleurs en témoignent.

Chaque domaine de couleur particulier peut être décomposé en différentes nuances. La zone intercalaire entre le bleu et le vert sappelle le turquoise ou le cyan. Dautres couleurs comme le marron par exemple résultent de la superposition de plusieurs longueurs dondes (mélange additif des couleurs) ou proviennent dun mélange soustractif des couleurs de la lumière obtenu par filtration de la lumière blanche (la somme de toutes les couleurs).

*... alors je suis entré*


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2009)

Voici un Mexicain:


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Voici un Mexicain:
> 
> http://www.revemexicain.com/images/mexicain_reotype_foto.jpg


Et une mexicaine... :love:


[YOUTUBE]x6v0BKyKz-Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2009)

Ah ben si on peut poster des vidéos, moi aussi j'en ai une marrante (de vidéo)
[YOUTUBE]B4eBMisCLXo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah ben si on peut poster des vidéos, moi aussi j'en ai une marrante (de vidéo)



Ah ouai ? :mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Octobre 2009)

Attention, bassou débarque dans les midi-Pyrénées    


[youtube]ZbWvbd5eczQ[/youtube]


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2009)

Ah oui celle-ci je l'adore


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5256329 a dit:
			
		

> Attention, bassou débarque dans les midi-Pyrénées
> 
> 
> [youtube]ZbWvbd5eczQ[/youtube]



Un coup à perdre ses slips sur l'autoroute...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Octobre 2009)

Par contre le casque il n'est pas très réglementaire nan di diouuu


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour Kévin-à-bon-Dieu.


----------



## Bassman (22 Octobre 2009)

En mécanique, la loi de Coulomb, nommée en l'honneur de Charles de Coulomb, exprime sous une forme très simplifiée l'intensité des forces de frottement qui s'exercent entre deux solides.
Selon que ces solides glissent ou non l'un contre l'autre, on parle de glissement (frottement dynamique) ou d'adhérence (frottement statique). Dans les deux cas, les actions réciproques qui s'exercent entre ces solides comportent :
une composante normale N qui les presse l'un contre l'autre,
une composante tangentielle T qui s'oppose, ou tend à s'opposer, au glissement.
Il ne faut pas confondre l'adhérence avec l'adhésion, qui concerne le collage.

Adhérence ou frottement statique

Tant que la composante tangentielle n'atteint pas une certaine limite To, le glissement ne se produit pas. Néanmoins, les solides peuvent éventuellement rouler, à l'image d'une roue de bicyclette qui roule sans glisser sur le sol. Lorsque la limite est atteinte, le glissement se produit.
La loi de Coulomb détermine cette force limite To :

To &#8804; fo x N

où fo est le coefficient d'adhérence, dont la valeur dépend avant tout des deux matériaux en présence et de l'état de leurs surfaces.

Glissement

Lorsque les solides glissent l'un contre l'autre, la composante tangentielle T est indépendante de la vitesse de glissement et déterminée par la loi de Coulomb :
T = f * N
où f est le coefficient de frottement de glissement, dont la valeur dépend entre autres des deux matériaux en présence et de l'état de leurs surfaces.
On a dans la plupart des cas :
fo &#8805; f ou To &#8805; T
c'est-à-dire que la force nécessaire pour entretenir le glissement est généralement inférieure à la force limite d'adhérence. Ceci explique que:
lorsque l'on pousse une armoire, le plus difficile est de la mettre en mouvement (vaincre le frottement statique) ;
lors d'un freinage en voiture, la distance de freinage est plus grande si l'on bloque les roues. En effet, dans le cas où la roue tourne, elle est localement à l'arrêt par rapport à la route et le coefficient de frottement à prendre en compte est le coefficient statique. Si la roue est bloquée, elle glisse par rapport à la route et le coefficient de frottement applicable est alors le coefficient dynamique qui est inférieur comme décrit ci-dessus. Les recherches actuelles montrent toutefois que cet avis doit être très fortement nuancé, (voir Tribologie-freins)
lorsque l'on déplace une chaise en la traînant sur le sol, on entend un broutement. Au niveau du contact, on passe alternativement d'une phase d'adhérence à une phase de glissement.
Pour les garnitures ou les plaquettes de freins, les disques d'embrayage, etc., on recherche au contraire des couples de matériaux dont le coefficient de frottement croît légèrement lorsque la vitesse de glissement augmente.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Octobre 2009)

*Corps-Nuds*    






Corps-Nuds (Kornuz en breton) est une commune française, située dans le département d'Ille-et-Vilaine et la région Bretagne. Ses habitants sont appelés les Cornusiens.
Sommaire
[masquer]

    * 1 Géographie
    * 2 Histoire
    * 3 Administration
    * 4 Composition du conseil au 16 Mars 2008
    * 5 Démographie
    * 6 Transports
    * 7 Lieux et monuments
    * 8 Personnalités liées à la commune
    * 9 Jumelages
    * 10 Voir aussi
          o 10.1 Liens externes
    * 11 Sources
          o 11.1 Notes

Géographie [modifier]

Elle est située à 18 kilomètres au sud de Rennes, sur l'axe Rennes-Angers (D163). l'Ise coule à Corps-Nuds.
Histoire [modifier]

La paroisse remonte avant le VIe siècle : en 575, la bourgade de Cornut (Nicus Cornicus en latin) est mentionnée dans des manuscrits.

En 579, le comte de Vannes, Waroch, ravagea le pays de Rennes appartenant aux Francs, et s'avança jusqu'à Cornut en chassant devant lui les troupes du roi Chilpéric Ier.

D'après les recherches du chanoine Guillotin de Corson, l'orthographe actuelle du nom de la commune viendrait de certains scribes du Moyen Âge qui, croyant faire preuve de science et d'esprit, auraient alors remplacé Cornut par "Corps-Nuds".

Le territoire de la commune est occupé depuis longtemps, comme le prouvent les manuscrits précités, et :

    * des tombeaux anciens. Ces tombeaux en calcaire coquillier faits de pierres calcaires, avec un mastic où l'on apercevait des coquilles de mer étaient creusés en forme d'auge.
    * des anciennes pièces de monnaie : des blancs et des oboles, qui avaient cours aux Xe et XIe siècles.
    * la bulle du pape Calixte III, écrite au chapitre de Rennes le 12 avril 1455, sur laquelle il est fait mention de Corps-Nuds (Corporibus Nudis) comme d'une paroisse établie depuis très longtemps déjà, la citant comme l'une des 16 plus anciennes paroisses du diocèse.

Corps-Nuds connu un développement important à la veille de la Révolution. La commune relevait alors du roi et avait une juridiction considérable, avec deux hautes et une basse justices. Un marché très fréquenté s'y tenait tous les mardis, durant l'année, bénéficiant du trafic de la route de Rennes à Châteaubriant.

Puis la paroisse devint chef-lieu de canton en jouissant de toutes les attributions et privilèges attachés à ce titre : justice de paix, gendarmerie et huissier de justice. Les paroisses qui en dépendaient étaient Saint-Armel, Bourgbarré, Orgères, Saint-Erblon et Brie.

Par la suite le canton fut supprimé et transporté à Janzé (voir canton de Janzé).
Administration [modifier]
Liste des maires successifs
Période 	Identité 	Parti 	Qualité
... 	... 	François Quelain 	... 	...
... 	... 	George Gréhard 	... 	...
mars 1989 	mars 2006 	Juliette Soulabaille 	PS 	...
mars 2006 	mars 2008 	Philippe Dufeu 	PS 	...
mars 2008 	&#8594; en cours 	Alain Prigent[1] 	DVD 	Fonctionnaire
Toutes les données ne sont pas encore connues.
Composition du conseil au 16 Mars 2008 [modifier]

Maire : Alain Prigent (Maire et délégué de Rennes Métropole),

   1. Laurent Lisembart 1er Adjoint (éducation,Sport,Culture,Jeunesse,Vie associative)
   2. Didier Marsollier 2ème adjoint (Urbanisme,Habitat,Cadre de vie,développement durable,Nouvelles technologies)
   3. Odile Le Quilliec 3ème adjoint (Affaires sociales,Solidarité,Intergénération)
   4. Philippe Bourré 4ème adjoint (Batiment,Voirie,Transports,Entretien,Sécurité)
   5. Christian Lemoine 5ème adjoint (Développement économique,Agriculture,Artisanat,Commerce)
   6. Angeline Benslama 6ème adjoint (Finances,Ressources humaines,Communication)


    * Nathalie Bellanger,
    * Michel Derouiniot,
    * Anthony Le Goffic,
    * Anne-Christine Dansay,
    * Philippe Guédon,
    * Bertrand Châtel,
    * Yvonnick David,
    * Franck Hardy,
    * Jean-Michel Desmons,
    * Yves Le Roho,
    * Nathalie Boisnard,
    * Laurent Lamy, (Liste opposition)
    * Stéphanie Bonnin, (Liste opposition)
    * Jeannine Deshoux, (Liste opposition)
    * Michel Eveillard, (Liste opposition)
    * Guy Sainsard. (Liste opposition)

Démographie [modifier]
Évolution démographique
(Source : INSEE[2]) 1962 	1968 	1975 	1982 	1990 	1999
1406 	1409 	1515 	1692 	2154 	2458
Nombre retenu à partir de 1962 : population sans doubles comptes
Transports [modifier]

    * Gare de Corps-Nuds sur la ligne Rennes - Châteaubriant
    * Bus STAR
          o Ligne73.gif Corps Nuds / Saint Armel / Vern sur Seiche - Rennes (la Poterie)

Lieux et monuments [modifier]
Personnalités liées à la commune [modifier]

    * Jean-Paul Kauffmann, journaliste, qui y passa son enfance et son adolescence

Jumelages [modifier]

    * Irlande Kildare (Irlande)
    * Roumanie Sibiel (Roumanie)Modèle:Jumelage/Ville en lien rouge Modèle:Jumelage/Ville en lien rouge/Modèle Lien absent

Voir aussi [modifier]

    * Liste des communes d'Ille-et-Vilaine

Liens externes [modifier]

    * www.corpsnuds.com le portail de la commune de Corps-Nuds
    * www.corps-nuds.fr Site officiel de Corps-Nuds
    * Corps-Nuds sur le site de l'Institut géographique national

Sources [modifier]

    * André Desmots, Corps-Nuds au temps de Corbière de 1756 à 1853, mémoire DEA, Rennes, 1992, (Archives d'I&V - 2 J 610).


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2009)

*Le Naturisme*
Selon la définition adoptée par le XIVe Congrès international de la Fédération naturiste internationale (INF-FNI, Agde, 1974), le naturisme est :
« une manière de vivre en harmonie avec la nature, caractérisée par la pratique de la nudité en commun, ayant pour but de favoriser le respect de soi-même, le respect des autres et de lenvironnement. »
En effet, la nudité collective, dans un cadre familial et sain, où toutes les générations se côtoient, est synonyme de liberté et de plaisir pour les naturistes, qui cherchent à vivre au calme, immergés dans une nature préservée.
Toutefois, cette nudité (nudisme) nest quune des composantes du naturisme : la dimension sociale, de respect dautrui, de tolérance et de convivialité sont très importants. Le naturisme permet notamment à certaines personnes complexées ou handicapées de se sentir à laise et de mieux accepter leur corps, et le regard des autres. Léthique naturiste est également caractérisée par le respect de lenvironnement. Certains naturistes parlent de « nudité intérieure » pour désigner les bienfaits apportés au psychisme par la pratique naturiste.
Auparavant, ce mot a aussi désigné :
une doctrine dHippocrate
au xviiie siècle, le culte de la nature
à la fin du xixe siècle, la théorie esthétique prônant une fidélité absolue à la réalité - ce quon appelle aujourdhui le naturalisme.
Le terme gymnosophie associé au yoga par Socrate ou Platon est également utilisé pour qualifier le naturisme.

*Histoire du naturisme *

Depuis le siècle des Lumières et le mythe du « bon sauvage » de Rousseau, le concept de naturisme et sa mise en pratique ont joué un rôle clé dans notre rapport au corps et lévolution des murs. Les motivations de ses adeptes ainsi que sa symbolique nont cessé dévoluer au fil des époques, laccent étant mis au début sur les valeurs hygiénistes, médicales, morales et éducatives. Ces valeurs subsistent aujourdhui mais lécologie (écologisme) prend de limportance au sein du naturisme. Notre société le perçoit aujourd'hui essentiellement comme un loisir de vacanciers, mais ignore tout ou presque de son histoire et connaît très peu ses valeurs : la séparation de la nudité et de la sexualité (qui pour les naturistes doit rester du domaine de lintimité), le respect de soi et dautrui, le respect de lenvironnement en sont les bases inchangées.

*Le temps des pionniers *
Le naturisme, autrefois gymnosophie, est né en France, sous la plume et dans lentourage du géographe Élisée Reclus, (deuxième moitié du xixe siècle). Élisée Reclus y voyait à la fois un moyen de revitalisation physique, un rapport au corps complètement différent de lhypocrisie et des tabous qui sévissaient alors, une conception plus conviviale de la vie en société, et une incitation à respecter la planète. En France, sous l'influence notamment d'Élisée Reclus, il se développe notamment fin xixe siècle et début xxe siècle au sein des communautés anarchistes issues du socialisme utopique.
Vers la fin du xixe siècle, un courant didées très proche du naturisme apparaît dans l'Allemagne de lempereur Guillaume II. À cette époque, sexe et nudité sont des sujets tabous (cependant, dans le nord de lAllemagne, la nudité existait dans des saunas comme en Scandinavie). La naissance du mouvement naturiste est une réaction forte à une industrialisation grandissante. Dans ces conditions de travail et de vie difficiles, on commence à réfléchir à dautres manières de vivre.


Randonnée nue
En 1893, le sociologue hygiéniste Heinrich Pudor écrit un livre intitulé Nacktkultur (Culture du nu), lune des premières publications à prôner les bienfaits de la nudité sociale. Selon lui, lhomme a perdu le corps de vue et sen trouve affaibli. Pudor effectue parallèlement un combat contre la mode des corsets, démontrant ses dangers sur le corps féminin. Sen suit la création de nouveaux types de vêtements féminins, plus amples, dits réformistes, que les femmes confectionnaient souvent elles-mêmes.
Les concepts décrits par Pudor n'ont pas mis longtemps avant d'être mis en pratique. Au début du xxe siècle, les Wandervogel oiseaux migrateurs (mouvement de jeunesse allemand) répandent en premier ce concept de retour à la nature par la nudité. Ils prennent pour habitude lors de leurs excursions en pleine nature de se dévêtir entièrement pour profiter d'un bain rafraîchissant au bord d'un lac ou d'une rivière. Ils pratiqueront rapidement dautres activités nus, telles que la gymnastique en tenue gymnique par exemple. Il s'agit là bien plus que dune simple nudité : ces jeunes hommes et femmes cherchent à fuir lenfer des villes, sa pollution et ses excès, souhaitent vivre plus sainement et adoptent le sport et la danse en liberté.
À partir de 1902, des magazines paraissent régulièrement sur lémergence de la culture naturiste. La photographie connaît également un renouveau dans le domaine du nu où les corps sont photographiés en pleine nature, dénués de tout érotisme.
En 1903 à Lubeck, on assiste à la création du premier centre gymnique, le Freilichtpark (parc de plein air ) par Paul Zimmerman (il fonctionnera jusquen 1981). Ces espaces dédiés à la pratique de la nudité collective se développent beaucoup, la plupart du temps de manière associative.
Cest en 1918 que le nom de Frei-Körper-Kultur (culture du corps libre) est adopté. Ce mouvement se diffuse alors dans les pays germaniques (Autriche, Suisse, pays scandinaves, Pays-Bas) avant de gagner la France dans lentre-deux-guerres, puis lAmérique du Nord à partir des années 1950.

*Le Naturisme sous le Régime Nazi*
En 1933, l'élection d'Adolf Hitler est suivie d'une série d'interdictions, notamment en ce qui concerne le naturisme, qu'il considère comme un des pires dangers menaçant la culture et la morale allemandes.


Manifestation Cyclo-Nudiste, Saragosse en juin 2009
Un des dirigeants nazis, Hermann Goering, déclare :
Le naturisme supprime la pudeur naturelle de la femme et ôte à l'homme tout respect de la femme, portant de ce fait atteinte aux fondements de toute culture digne de ce nom.
Par un arrêté du 3 mars 1933, Goering interdit toute baignade et autres activités de plein air dans l'état de nudité sur le territoire allemand. La plupart des publications et des revues naturistes sont détruites.
La police nazie est chargée de faire la chasse aux naturistes dans le but d'anéantir leur mouvement et de confisquer leurs terrains. Certains sont emprisonnés, déportés. Les organisations naturistes, surveillées de très près, essaient de continuer leurs activités dans la clandestinité. Les ligues de mouvements de jeunesse, telles que les Wandervogel, sont dissoutes et intégrées dans les jeunesses hitlériennes.
Hans Suren, nommé inspecteur de l'éducation physique à la direction du service du travail, apporte un concept nouveau d'éducation physique différenciée selon les races qui entre tout à fait dans le cadre de l'idéologie nazie. Auteur du livre Mensch und Sonne (L'homme et le soleil), particulièrement apprécié par Hitler, Suren prône un naturisme national, où le concept de race pure germanique est mis en valeur à travers l'exercice physique et la nudité. Celui-ci oblige ainsi chaque individu à entretenir son corps dans une optique eugénique. Le culte de la beauté commence.
Les nazis seront finalement convaincus par le discours que quelques naturistes tels que Suren ont su adapter à leur idéologie. En 1935, certains terrains sont rendus aux naturistes, les autorisant à pratiquer le sport et les bains de soleil dans le plus simple appareil. Toutefois, le prix à payer est la soumission totale au régime d'Hitler. En adoptant les principes de sélection raciale, les naturistes renforcent ainsi sans l'avoir voulu la propagation des idéaux nazis.
Ce n'est toutefois qu'en 1942 que le régime décide de légaliser le naturisme. La baignade nue est à nouveau possible : un nouveau décret est publié autorisant les naturistes à se dévêtir sur les plages ou au bord des lacs dans la mesure où ils sont certains ne pas être vus par des tiers.
Après la Seconde Guerre mondiale, on assiste à la renaissance de nombreuses associations naturistes. Celles-ci rejettent très fortement les dérives imposées par le nazisme, et font par ailleurs évoluer leur projet de réforme culturelle et sociale vers une pratique du naturisme surtout réservée aux moments de loisirs et de détente.

*Le Naturisme de nos jours*

Alors que la licence fédérale était obligatoire pour tout accès à un espace naturiste, celle-ci n'est plus exigée que pour ladhésion à un club affilié. Le nombre de licenciés est en nette régression, alors que les adeptes du « nu intégral » sont de plus en plus nombreux et réclament un droit au nu en tous lieux. La section jeunes « Alizé » est devenu "Club du soleil Jeunes". Les difficultés que rencontraient les hommes seuls sont aplanies dans la plupart des centres de vacances. Il n'en est pas encore de même dans les clubs ou la parité hommes-femmes est à respecter, le naturisme y étant pratiqué essentiellement en famille. En France des plages, des piscines se ferment au naturisme pour diverses raisons invoquées par les municipalités, des centres de vacances changent de propriétaires et perdent leur spécificité naturiste.
Dans les années 1950, la France dénombrait moins de 5 centres et camping naturistes. En 2006, ils sont plus de 50 de toutes tailles, du petit centre familial accueillant quelques dizaines de personnes aux grands centres de bord de mer qui en reçoivent plusieurs milliers comme au Cap d'Agde. La Fédération française de naturisme (FFN) regroupe 150 clubs associatifs au dernier recensement davril 2006.
La présence naturiste la plus forte se situe sur le littoral aquitain : actuellement, il y a sur la Côte dArgent autant de baigneurs naturistes que de baigneurs en maillots. Les premiers, et les plus vastes centres naturistes se trouvent sur cette partie de la côte Atlantique : CHM-Montalivet (commune de Vendays-Montalivet), Euronat (commune de Grayan-et-l'Hôpital), Arnaoutchot (commune de Vielle-Saint-Girons), la Jenny (commune de Le Porge).
Le littoral du Languedoc-Roussillon connaît aussi une forte présence naturiste, notamment autour de Port Leucate (Aude) et du Cap dAgde (Hérault).


Plage Naturiste du Cap d'Agde
Pas de centre naturiste sur la Côte dAzur, où le paysage naturel s'est raréfié sous le béton, mais il existe quelques petits centres dans l'arrière-pays (Puget-Théniers) et de plus vastes sur les côtes de la Corse. Il y a encore quelques plages naturistes, en particulier au Cap Taillat (commune de Ramatuelle, dans le Var), grâce au Conservatoire du littoral qui a sauvé ce secteur. Il est à noter que les calanques marseillaises sont fréquentées par les naturistes depuis 1929.
La célèbre et splendide Île du Levant possède un village naturiste, Héliopolis, ouvert à tous les publics. À Héliopolis, le bord de la mer doit impérativement rester libre et accessible à tous, aucune privatisation de la bande littorale nest acceptée. Au xxie siècle, ce principe naturiste et écologiste y reste toujours en vigueur, contrastant avec le béton envahissant du littoral de la Côte d'Azur. Les copropriétaires naturistes d'Héliopolis ont « gelé » à leurs frais une vaste zone boisée, où toute construction est interdite, qui constitue une réserve naturelle ouverte au public.
La FFN ayant perdu sa reconnaissance par le Ministère de la Jeunesse et des Sports brigue celle du Ministère du tourisme qui correspond plus à son champs d'activités
Un phénomène nouveau apparait : La randonue qui consiste à se promener nu, seul ou en groupe et en dehors des lieux spécialement aménagés pour les naturistes. De la simple balade en forêt à des excursions plus sportives dans des zones montagneuses ou accidentées, il s'agit là d'associer la sensation de bien-être causée par la nudité à la découverte de coins de nature. C'est donc une forme de naturisme sauvage qui se développe hors des centres autorisés, même si ceux-ci peuvent servir de lieu d'hébergement ou de point de départ. Certains promoteurs de la randonue sont d'ailleurs peu enthousiastes à l'idée de devoir limiter leur pratique du naturisme à des lieux officiellement réservés à cette pratique. Ils préfèrent la notion de naturisme en liberté. Du point de vue légal, la possibilité d'une telle pratique reste floue. Le nouveau code pénal n'a pas conservé la notion d'outrage public à la pudeur, mais seulement celui d'exhibition sexuelle qui, d'après eux, ne devrait pas concerner la nudité simple. Néanmoins, en 2007, ils ont créé une association : l'Association pour la Promotion du Naturisme en Liberté (APNEL) dont le but principal est de soutenir les personnes qui seraient injustement appréhendées du fait de leur pratique du naturisme hors des centres officiels et d'obtenir à terme une modification de la loi visant à dépénaliser la nudité simple.


Ci dessous: non, tous les naturistes n'ont pas un corps de rêve:


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Octobre 2009)

&#8226;Extrait de : Cicéron 85 AC, De finibus bonorum et malorum
_&#8226;[32] 
Sed ut perspiciatis, unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam eaque ipsa, quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt, explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem, quia voluptas sit, aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos, qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt, neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum, quia dolor sit, amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt, ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit, qui in ea voluptate velit esse, quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum, qui dolorem eum fugiat, quo voluptas nulla pariatur? 
[33] 
At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus, qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti, quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint, obcaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa, qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio, cumque nihil impedit, quo minus id, quod maxime placeat, facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet, ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat.
_


----------



## Lila (22 Octobre 2009)

_*"... et je vis une grande tristesse descendre sur les hommes. Les meilleurs se fatiguèrent de leurs uvres.
Une doctrine fut mise en circulation et à côté d'elle une croyance : "Tout est vide, tout est pareil, tout est passé !"
Et de toutes les collines résonnait la réponse : "Tout est vide, tout est pareil, tout est passé !"
Il est vrai que nous avons moissonné : mais pourquoi nos fruits ont-ils pourri et bruni ? Qu'est-ce qui est tombé la nuit dernière de la mauvaise lune.
Tout travail a été vain, notre vin a tourné, il est devenu du poison, le mauvais oeil a jauni nos champs et nos curs.
Nous avons tous desséché ; et si le feu tombe sur nous, nos cendres s'en iront en poussière :  Oui, nous avons fatigué même le feu.
Toutes les fontaines se sont desséchées pour nous et la mer s'est retirée. Tout sol veut se fendre, mais les abîmes ne veulent pas nous engloutir !
"Hélas ! où y a-t-il encore une mer où l'on puisse se noyer ?" ainsi résonne notre plainte  cette plainte qui passe sur les plats marécages.
En vérité, nous nous sommes déjà trop fatigués pour mourir, maintenant nous continuons à vivre éveillés  dans des caveaux funéraires !"
Ainsi Zarathoustra entendit parler un devin ; et sa prédiction lui alla droit au cur et elle le transforma. Il erra triste et fatigué ; et il devint semblable à ceux dont avait parlé le devin.
En vérité, dit-il à ses disciples, il s'en faut de peu que ce long crépuscule ne descende. Hélas ! comment ferai-je pour sauver ma lumière au delà de ce crépuscule !
Comment ferai-je pour qu'elle n'étouffe pas dans cette tristesse ? Il faut qu'elle soit la lumière des mondes lointains et qu'elle éclaire les nuits les plus lointaines !
Ainsi, préoccupé dans son cur, Zarathoustra erra çà et là ; et pendant trois jours il ne prit ni nourriture ni boisson, il n'eut point de repos et perdit la parole. Enfin il arriva de tomber dans un profond sommeil. Mais ses disciples passaient de longues veilles, assis autour de lui, et ils attendaient avec inquiétude qu'il se réveillât pour se remettre à parler et pour guérir de sa tristesse.
Mais voici le discours que leur tint Zarathoustra lorsqu'il se réveilla ; cependant sa voix leur semblait venir du lointain :
Ecoutez donc le rêve que j'ai fait, mes amis, et aidez-moi à en deviner le sens !
Il est encore une énigme pour moi, ce rêve ; son sens est caché en lui et voilé ; il ne vole pas encore librement au-dessus de lui.
J'avais renoncé à toute espèce de vie ; tel fut mon rêve. J'étais devenu veilleur et gardien des tombes, là-bas sur la solitaire montagne du château de la Mort.
C'est là-haut que je gardais les cercueils de la Mort : les sombres voûtes s'emplissaient de ces trophées de victoire. A travers les cercueils de verre les existences vaincues me regardaient.
Je respirais l'odeur d'éternités en poussières : mon âme était là, lourde et poussiéreuse. Et qui donc eût été capable d'alléger son âme ?
La clarté de minuit était toujours autour de moi et, accroupie à ses côtés, la solitude ; et aussi un silence de mort, coupé de râles, le pire de mes amis.
Je portais des clefs avec moi, les plus rouillées de toutes les clefs ; et je savais ouvrir avec elles les portes les plus grinçantes.
Pareils à des cris rauques et méchants, les sons couraient au long des corridors, quand s'ouvraient les ailes de la porte : l'oiseau avait de mauvais cris, il ne voulait pas être réveillé.
Mais c'était plus épouvantable encore, et mon cur se serrait davantage, lorsque tout se taisait et que revenait le silence et que seul j'étais assis dans ce silence perfide.
C'est ainsi que se passa le temps, lentement, s'il peut encore être question de temps : qu'en sais-je, moi ! Mais ce qui me réveilla finit par avoir lieu.
Trois fois des coups frappèrent à la porte, semblables au tonnerre, les voûtes retentirent et hurlèrent trois fois de suite : alors je m'approchai de la porte.
Alpa ! m'écriais-je, qui porte sa cendre vers la montagne ? Alpa ! Alpa ! qui porte sa cendre vers la montagne ?
Et je serrais la clef, et j'ébranlais la porte et je me perdais en efforts. Mais la porte ne s'ouvrait pas d'un doigt !
Alors l'ouragan écarta avec violence les ailes de la porte : avec des sifflements et des cris aigus qui coupaient l'air, il me jeta un cercueil noir :
Et, en sifflant et en hurlant, le cercueil se brisa et cracha mille éclats de rire.
Mille grimaces d'enfants, d'anges, de hiboux, de fous et de papillons énormes ricanaient à ma face et me persiflaient.
Je m'en effrayais horriblement : je fus précipité à terre et je criais d'épouvante, comme jamais je n'avais crié.
Mais mon propre cri me réveilla :  et je revins à moi. 
Ainsi Zarathoustra raconta son rêve, puis il se tut : car il ne connaissait pas encore la signification de son rêve. Mais le disciple qu'il aimait le plus se leva vite, saisit la main de Zarathoustra et dit :
"C'est ta vie elle-même qui nous explique ton rêve, ô Zarathoustra !
N'est-tu pas toi-même le vent aux sifflements aigus qui arrache les portes du château de la Mort ?
N'es-tu pas toi-même le cercueil plein de méchancetés multicolores et plein des angéliques grimaces de la vie ?
En vérité, pareil à mille éclats de rire d'enfants, Zarathoustra vient dans toutes les chambres mortuaires, riant de tous ces veilleurs et de tous ces gardiens des tombes, et de tous ceux qui agitent leurs clefs avec un cliquetis sinistre.
Tu les effrayeras et tu les renverseras de ton rire ; la syncope et le réveil prouveront ta puissance sur eux.
Et quand même viendrait le long crépuscule et la fatigue mortelle, tu ne disparaîtrais pas de notre ciel, affirmateur de la vie !
Tu nous a fait voir de nouvelles étoiles et de nouvelles splendeurs nocturnes ; en vérité, tu as étendu sur nos têtes le rire lui-même, comme une tente multicolore.
Maintenant des rires d'enfants jailliront toujours des cercueils ; maintenant viendra, toujours victorieux des fatigues mortelles, un vent puissant. Tu en es toi-même le témoin et le devin.
En vérité, tu les as rêvés eux-mêmes, tes ennemis : ce fut ton rêve le plus pénible !
Mais comme tu t'est réveillé d'eux et que tu es revenu à toi-même, ainsi ils doivent se réveiller d'eux-mêmes  et venir à toi !" 
Ainsi parlait le disciple ; et tous les autres se pressaient autour de Zarathoustra et ils saisissaient ses mains et ils voulaient le convaincre de quitter son lit et sa tristesse, pour revenir à eux. Cependant Zarathoustra était assis droit sur sa couche avec des yeux étranges. Pareil à quelqu'un qui revient d'une longue absence, il regarda ses disciples et interrogea leurs visages ; et il ne les reconnaissait pas encore. Mais lorsqu'ils le soulevèrent et qu'ils le placèrent sur ses jambes, son oeil se transforma tout à coup ; il comprit tout ce qui était arrivé, et en se caressant la barbe, il dit d'une voix forte :
"Allons ! tout cela viendra en son temps ; mais veillez, mes disciples, à ce que nous fassions un bon repas, et bientôt !  c'est ainsi que je pense expier mes mauvais rêves !
Pourtant le devin doit manger et boire à mes côtés : et, en vérité, je lui montrerai une mer où il pourra se noyer !"
Ainsi parlait Zarathoustra. Mais alors il regarda longtemps en plein visage le disciple qui lui avait expliqué son rêve, et, ce faisant, il secoua la tête.-*_


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Octobre 2009)

silentium


----------



## patlek (22 Octobre 2009)

On est dans les trucs marrant ici?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

Pour être marrant, faut de l'esprit.
Tu peux sortir Ducon.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Octobre 2009)

Hydrogen chloride

The compound hydrogen chloride has the formula HCl. At room temperature, it is a colorless gas, which forms white fumes of hydrochloric acid upon contact with atmospheric humidity. Hydrogen chloride gas and hydrochloric acid are important in technology and industry. The formula HCl is often used to refer, somewhat misleadingly, to hydrochloric acid, an aqueous solution that can be derived from hydrogen chloride which has the formula HClaq.






Chemistry

Hydrogen chloride is composed of diatomic molecules, each consisting of a hydrogen atom H and a chlorine atom Cl connected by a covalent single bond. Since the chlorine atom is much more electronegative than the hydrogen atom, the covalent bond between the two atoms is quite polar. Consequently, the molecule has a large dipole moment with a negative partial charge &#948;&#8722; at the chlorine atom and a positive partial charge &#948;+ at the hydrogen atom. In part due to its high polarity, HCl is very soluble in water (and in other polar solvents).
Upon contact, H2O and HCl combine to form hydronium cations H3O+ and chloride anions Cl&#8722; through a reversible chemical reaction:
HCl + H2O &#8594; H3O+ + Cl&#8722;
The resulting solution is called hydrochloric acid and is a strong acid. The acid dissociation or ionization constant, Ka, is large, which means HCl dissociates or ionizes practically completely in water. Even in the absence of water, hydrogen chloride can still act as an acid. For example, hydrogen chloride can dissolve in certain other solvents such as methanol, protonate molecules or ions, and serve as an acid-catalyst for chemical reactions where anhydrous (water-free) conditions are desired.
HCl + CH3OH &#8594; CH3O+H2 + Cl&#8722;
Because of its acidic nature, hydrogen chloride is a corrosive gas, particularly in the presence of any moisture.

Structure and properties
The infrared spectrum of gaseous hydrogen chloride consists of a number of sharp absorption lines grouped around 2886 cm&#8722;1 (wavelength ~3.47 µm). The HCl molecule absorbs photons, and converts it to kinetic energy in the form of rotation and vibration, that becomes heat in collective behavior.
A chemical bond may be viewed simply as a spring with a certain Hooke's constant. However, due to quantum mechanical rules, only certain vibrational modes are permitted. The energy within this spring can be written thus:
E(v) = h&#957;e(v + 1/2)
At room temperature, almost all molecules in the ground state v = 0. To promote an HCl molecule to the v = 1 state, we would expect to see an infrared absorption about 2880 cm&#8722;1. This absorption corresponding to the Q-branch is not observed due to it being forbidden due to symmetry. Instead, two sets of signals (P- and R-branches) are seen due to rotation of the molecules.




Due to quantum mechanical rules, only certain rotational modes are permitted. They are characterized by the rotational quantum number J = 0, 1, 2, 3, ... &#916;J can only take values of ± 1.
E(J) = h·B·J(J+1)
The value of B is much smaller than &#957; e, such that a much smaller amount of energy is required to rotate the molecule; for a typical molecule, this lies within the microwave region. However, due to the vibrational energy of this molecule, the set of absorptions lie within the infrared region, allowing a spectrum showing the rovibrational modes of this molecule to be easily collected using an ordinary infrared spectrometer with a conventional gas cell.
Plotting the assigned rotational quantum numbers (of fundamental transitions) of the R branch and P branch (J+1 and &#8722;J respectively) versus their energies (usually in cm&#8722;1) and taking a third order regression of the data allows for the calculation of the centrifugal distortion constant, moment of inertia, average bond length, the coupling constant, and other useful information.
Ptain, j'arrive pas à croire que t'es en train de lire ça, ta connerie dépasse donc largement la mienne... (bon je ne mets pas de smil ici, ça serait trop facile...) 
One doublet due to isotopic composition of Chlorine.
Naturally abundant chlorine consists of two isotopes, 35Cl and 37Cl, in a ratio of approximately 3:1. While the spring constants are very similar, the reduced masses are different causing significant differences in the rotational energy, thus doublets are observed on close inspection of each absorption line, weighted in the same ratio of 3:1.

Production

Most hydrogen chloride produced on an industrial scale is used for hydrochloric acid production.
Direct synthesis
In the chlor-alkali industry, salt solution is electrolyzed producing chlorine (Cl2), sodium hydroxide, and hydrogen (H2). The pure chlorine gas can be re-combined in an HCl forming hydrogen chloride gas.
Cl2 + H2 &#8594; 2HCl
As the reaction is exothermic, the installation is called an HCl oven or HCl Burner. The resulting hydrogen chloride gas is absorbed in deionized water, resulting in chemically pure hydrochloric acid. This reaction can give a very pure product, e.g. for use in the food industry.
[edit]Organic synthesis
The largest production of hydrochloric acid is integrated with the formation of chlorinated and fluorinated organic compounds, e.g., Teflon, Freon, and other CFCs, as well as chloroacetic acid, and PVC. Often this production of hydrochloric acid is integrated with captive use of it on-site. In the chemical reactions, hydrogen atoms on the hydrocarbon are replaced by chlorine atoms, whereupon the released hydrogen atom recombines with the spare atom from the chlorine molecule, forming hydrogen chloride. Fluorination is a subsequent chlorine-replacement reaction, producing again hydrogen chloride.
R-H + Cl2 &#8594; R-Cl + HCl
R-Cl + HF &#8594; R-F + HCl
The resulting hydrogen chloride gas is either reused directly, or absorbed in water, resulting in hydrochloric acid of technical or industrial grade.

Laboratory methods
Small amounts of HCl gas for laboratory use can be generated in a HCl generator by dehydrating hydrochloric acid with either sulfuric acid or anhydrous calcium chloride. Alternatively, HCl can be generated by the reaction of sulfuric acid with sodium chloride:[1]
2NaCl + H2SO4 &#8594; Na2SO4 + 2HCl&#8593;
HCl can also be prepared by the hydrolysis of certain reactive chloride compounds such as phosphorus chlorides, thionyl chloride (SOCl2), and acyl chlorides. Adding more water would absorb the HCl gas forming hydrochloric acid. For example, cold water can be gradually dripped onto phosphorus pentachloride (PCl5) to give HCl in this reaction:
PCl5 + H2O &#8594; POCl3 + 2HCl
Hot water could liberate more HCl by hydrolyzing PCl5 all the way to ortho-phosphoric acid. Reaction of water with phosphorus trichloride (PCl3) also yields HCl. Reaction of thionyl chloride with water would give sulfur dioxide (SO2) gas as well as HCl. For the reactions of thionyl chloride or acyl chlorides with water, see thionyl chloride or acyl halide.

Applications
Most hydrogen chloride is used in the production of hydrochloric acid. It is also an important reagent in other industrial chemical transformations, e.g.:
Hydrochlorination of rubber
Production of vinyl and alkyl chlorides
In the semiconductor industry, it is used to both etch semiconductor crystals and to purify silicon via SiHCl3.
It may also be used to treat cotton to delint it, and to separate it from wool.[citation needed]
Where anhydrous hydrogen chloride is desired for small scale laboratory work, the gas is available in cylinders.

History
Alchemists of the Middle Ages recognized that hydrochloric acid (then known as spirit of salt or acidum salis) released vaporous hydrogen chloride, which was called marine acid air. In the 17th century, Johann Rudolf Glauber used salt (sodium chloride) and sulfuric acid for the preparation of sodium sulfate, releasing hydrogen chloride gas (see production, below). In 1772, Carl Wilhelm Scheele also reported this reaction and is sometimes credited with its discovery. Joseph Priestley prepared hydrogen chloride in 1772, and in 1810 Humphry Davy established that it is composed of hydrogen and chlorine.[2]
During the Industrial Revolution, demand for alkaline substances such as soda ash increased, and Nicolas Leblanc developed a new industrial-scale process for producing the soda ash. In the Leblanc process, salt was converted to soda ash, using sulfuric acid, limestone, and coal, giving hydrogen chloride as by-product. Initially, this gas was vented to air, but the Alkali Act of 1863 prohibited such release, so then soda ash producers absorbed the HCl waste gas in water, producing hydrochloric acid on an industrial scale. Later, the Hargreaves process was developed, which is similar to the Leblanc process except sulfur dioxide, water, and air are used instead of sulfuric acid in a reaction which is exothermic overall. In the early 20th century the Leblanc process was effectively replaced by the Solvay process, which did not produce HCl. However, hydrogen chloride production continued as a step in hydrochloric acid production.
Historical uses of hydrogen chloride in the 20th century include hydrochlorinations of alkynes in producing the chlorinated monomers chloroprene and vinyl chloride, which are subsequently polymerized to make polychloroprene (Neoprene) and polyvinyl chloride (PVC), respectively. In the production of vinyl chloride, acetylene (C2H2) is hydrochlorinated by adding the HCl across the triple bond of the C2H2 molecule, turning the triple into a double bond, yielding vinyl chloride.
The "acetylene process", used until the 1960s for making chloroprene, starts out by joining two acetylene molecules, and then adds HCl to the joined intermediate across the triple bond to convert it to chloroprene as shown here:






This "acetylene process" has been replaced by a process which adds Cl2 to one of the double bonds in 1,3-butadiene instead, and subsequent elimination produces HCl instead, as well as chloroprene.

Safety
Hydrogen chloride forms corrosive hydrochloric acid on contact with water found in body tissue. Inhalation of the fumes can cause coughing, choking, inflammation of the nose, throat, and upper respiratory tract, and in severe cases, pulmonary edema, circulatory system failure, and death. Skin contact can cause redness, pain, and severe skin burns. Hydrogen chloride may cause severe burns to the eye and permanent eye damage.


----------



## patlek (23 Octobre 2009)

Rijsel_Katrol a dit:


> blabla blablablabla blabla blablablabla blablabla.



ppfffllllllllll... j" ai un petit boulet minable a mes pieds, une curiosité.


----------



## Lila (23 Octobre 2009)

patlek a dit:


> ppfffllllllllll... j" ai un petit boulet minable a mes pieds, une curiosité.




.......une descente d'organe ? :hosto:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Octobre 2009)

Un organe est un ensemble de tissus concourant à la réalisation d'une fonction physiologique. Le niveau d'organisation supérieur à l'organe est le système, qui remplit un ensemble de fonctions complémentaires et le niveau d'organisation inférieur à l'organe est le tissu.
Sommaire

    * 1 Organes humains par région
          o 1.1 Région de la tête et du cou
          o 1.2 Région dorsale et moelle
          o 1.3 Thorax
          o 1.4 Abdomen
          o 1.5 Bassin
          o 1.6 Membres
    * 2 Organes humains par fonction
          o 2.1 Les Fonctions physiologiques
          o 2.2 Organes d'approvisionnement
          o 2.3 Organes de consommation
          o 2.4 Organes d'élimination
          o 2.5 Organes non-classés
    * 3 Organes des végétaux
    * 4 Organe artificiel
    * 5 Organes virtuels
    * 6 Niveau des organes
    * 7 Notes et références
    * 8 Voir aussi
          o 8.1 Articles connexes
          o 8.2 Liens externes

Organes humains par région
Région de la tête et du cou
Un il humain

    * os du crâne,
    * face (anatomie),
    * orbite,
    * il,
    * bouche,
    * langue,
    * dents,
    * nez,
    * oreilles,
    * scalp,
    * larynx,
    * pharynx,
    * glandes salivaires,
    * méninges,
    * cerveau,
    * glande thyroïde,
    * glandes parathyroïdes.

Région dorsale et moelle

    * vertèbre,
    * moelle épinière.

Thorax 

    * glande mammaire,
    * côtes,
    * poumons,
    * cur,
    * médiastin,
    * sophage,
    * diaphragme.

Abdomen 

    * Parois du corps,
    * péritoine,
    * estomac,
    * duodénum,
    * intestin,
    * côlon,
    * foie,
    * vésicule biliaire
    * rate,
    * pancréas,
    * reins,
    * glandes surrénales.

Bassin 

    * bassin osseux,
    * sacrum,
    * coccyx,
    * ovaires,
    * trompe de Fallope,
    * utérus,
    * vagin,
    * vulve,
    * clitoris,
    * périnée,
    * vessie,
    * testicules,
    * verge,
    * rectum,
    * pénis.

Membres 

    * muscle,
    * Squelette humain,
    * nerfs,
    * main,
    * poignet,
    * coude,
    * épaule,
    * hanche,
    * genou,
    * cheville.


Organes humains par fonction 
Les Fonctions physiologiques 

Les fonctions physiologiques sont :

    * Digestion
    * Goût
    * Irrigation sanguine
    * Odorat
    * Ouïe
    * Régulation de la glycémie
    * Respiration
    * Toucher
    * Vue

Organes d'approvisionnement 

    * Poumons

Organes de consommation 

    * Cerveau
    * Muscles

Organes d'élimination 

    * Foie
    * Reins
    * Peau
    * Intestin
    * Vessie urinaire

Organes non-classés 

    * Cur
    * il
    * Oreille
    * Estomac
    * Pénis
    * Testicules
    * Pancréas

Organes des végétaux 

    * Racines
    * Rhizome
    * Tronc
    * Tige
    * Branche
    * Feuille
    * Fleur
    * Pistil
    * Pétale
    * Fruit
    * Graine

Organe artificiel 

Fabriqué par l'homme

    * Appareil destiné à remplacer un organe chez un être vivant.
    * Sous-ensemble d'un appareillage, composé de plusieurs pièces assemblées, destiné à effectuer une opération particulière ou un travail spécifique.
          o Mécanique (« transmission », organe de mécanique automobile)
          o Électrique (organe de commande) interrupteur, régulateur.

Organes virtuels 

Par extension, on parlera d'organe dans le cadre des organisations humaines (exemple : organe de presse).
Niveau des organes 

La structure des organismes biologiques qui constituent la biosphère peut être décomposée en plusieurs niveaux d'organisation : atomique, moléculaire, cellulaire, tissulaire, des organes, des systèmes, et enfin celui de l'organisme dans sa totalité fonctionnelle.

L'étude scientifique du vivant se fait par des recherches sur les éléments de chacun de ces niveaux, puis par la compréhension des interactions entre ces différents niveaux (voir l'article Méthode scientifique).

L'étude du niveau des organes permet de comprendre la structure, la fonction et le fonctionnement des organes, qui constituent les différents systèmes fonctionnels de l'organisme (système nerveux, système digestif, système immunitaire ).


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

patlek a dit:


> ppfffllllllllll... j" ai un petit boulet minable a mes pieds, une curiosité.


Mais casse toi on te dit !
C'est pas comme si c'était la première fois qu'on te le disait, en plus.

Tu aimes tant que ça passer pour un con ?
C'est dingue quand même&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

patlek a dit:


> On est dans les trucs marrant ici?
> *** photo ***



Je voudrais que tu m'expliques ce que tu trouves "marrant" dans cette photo.


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Octobre 2009)

Ben le monsieur il est gros.
C'est rigolo les gens gros.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

Ah ?
D'accord.

Moi, je penchais plutôt pour le mort.
C'est marrant, les morts.


----------



## patlek (23 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je voudrais que tu m'expliques ce que tu trouves "marrant" dans cette photo.




L' oubli de la situation, il est face a un cercueuil, on le prend en photo, et il sourit, oubliant littéralement que ce n' est pas l' endroit vraiment approprié .

Quand a machin katrol, je me fous totalement de tout ce que tu peux dire.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Octobre 2009)

Oui mais ce n'est pas drôle, c'est pathétique en fait, fallait ouvrir un autre sujet


----------



## jugnin (23 Octobre 2009)

J'ai compris. C'est par ce que le gros, en plus d'être gros, il rigole devant le mort. Et le mort, comme il est mort, il voit pas que le gros morceau se fout d'sa gueule, à ce mort sot.

C'est complètement diabolique !

Reste maintenant à établir le rôle des fleurs là-dedans.



Edit. Merci de l'esplication, Patlek. Faut avouer que c'était patleklair.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

patlek a dit:


> L' oubli de la situation, il est face a un cercueuil, on le prend en photo, et il sourit, oubliant littéralement que ce n' est pas l' endroit vraiment approprié .



Ouais.
OK.

Quand on a la tête à l'envers, pas sûr qu'on puisse trop réfléchir à ce qui serait "approprié", on agit par réflexe, par habitude, on sourit pour la photo.
Et puis, cette notion d'attitude "appropriée"...

'fin, bref, le côté "marrant" m'avait complètement échappé.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

patlek a dit:


> L' oubli de la situation, il est face a un cercueuil, on le prend en photo, et il sourit, oubliant littéralement que ce n' est pas l' endroit vraiment approprié .
> 
> Quand a machin katrol, je me fous totalement de tout ce que tu peux dire.


Tant mieux, connard.
Tant mieux. Ça me ferait chier d'imaginer que tu puisses m'apprécier.

Maintenant que tu as compris que tout le monde te prend pour un crétin, faut faire quoi ?

Demander ta démission dès que tu seras passé au 20 heures pour démentir ?

Allez. Ouste, tu nous fatigues la patience.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Reste maintenant à établir le rôle des fleurs là-dedans.



Ça, par contre, je ne sais pas si c'est approprié, mais ça me fait beaucoup rire.


----------



## Lila (23 Octobre 2009)

.....mais ne voit-on pas ses yeux rougis par les larmes?
..ce qui prouve qu'en fait cette photo prise est la démonstration d'un attachement affectif très fort et que c'est en somme une sorte d'ultime geste d'amitié.
Ce sourire, loin d'être inepte, est plutôt l'expression d'un sentiment sincère.
D'ailleurs, traditionnellement, à l'époque où la photo ne servait pas qu'à dire bonjour madame, photographier les morts sur leur catafalque était pour la famille le dernier souvenir de la présence du défunt dans leur vie....plus tard on y introduisit les petits gâteaux, les vins fins et la cérémonie funéraire devenait l'occasion d'une fête familiale, où le souvenir du disparu n'était qu'un prétexte à une beuverie mondaine.
Chose que Brel à très bien rendu dans son hommage à l'Émile"
Par ailleurs, des études sérieuses ont prouvées que ce type de réunion exacerbait le désir sexuel, une certaine promiscuité avec le cadavre renvoyait les convives à leur propre impermanence, provoquant le besoin quasi irrépressible de se sentir eux mêmes en vie. Et quelle meilleure façon d'y parvenir que le sexe. La prochaine fois que vous assisterez donc à une veillée mortuaire, ne culpabilisez donc plus d'avoir une grosse envie de défourailer bobonne dans la voiture,  en lui mettant sa race et en lâchant tout sur sa voilette de deuil. Mon Doc que ça fait du bien et qu'on se sent viiiiivre !

En conclusion, je ne qualifierai donc pas cette image de pathétique, ni de comique.
J'y vois tout simplement un ami heureux de pouvoir garder un souvenir. Et le sourire affiché est un pied de nez à la mocheté de la mort présente, laissant en plus filtrer l'espoir de ce jeune homme de pouvoir enfin tirer un coup.


----------



## patlek (23 Octobre 2009)

Rijsel_Katrol a dit:


> blablablabla blablabla bla blablabla blablabla bla blabla



Ha, mais çà colle pire que du chewing gum ce truc là.

Je vais finir par penser que ce machin est amoureux de moi (!!, le drame!!!)


Allez, pour info, la photo: c' est moi a l' enterrement de blackcat, les yeux rougis par les larmes de crocodile.


----------



## Lila (23 Octobre 2009)

patlek a dit:


> Allez, pour info, la photo: c' est moi a l' enterrement de blackcat, les yeux rougis par les larmes de crocodile.





............c'est là qu'il faut rire ? :rose:


----------



## jugnin (23 Octobre 2009)

C'est qui blackcat ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> C'est qui blackcat ?



Demande à Platlek.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2009)

Mééé nan, cé marrant paske cé le petit fils d'Oliver Hardy devan le cercueil du petit fils de Stan Laurel mé an fét il é mem pô mort pour 2 vré.
C dé comiks! Y fon 1 blague!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

Nom de Dieu que ce connard est con.
Que ce soit lui sur la photo, par contre, je n'en doute pas une seconde.


----------



## Lila (23 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> C'est qui blackcat ?



...ben un mort ...t'es con !!!


----------



## patlek (23 Octobre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ............c'est là qu'il faut rire ? :rose:



Ha, mais je le taquine, c' est tout.


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Demande à Platlek.


A dire super vite 12 fois.


----------



## Amok (23 Octobre 2009)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------

